# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم مدرسة الصيانة(Maintenance School Repair Area) شروحات :  صيانة الموبايل تحتاج فهم

## mohamed73

مهنة صيانة الموبايل او صيانة الالكترونيات عموما تحتاج الى دراسة وفهم فيجب عليك ان تسأل نفسك لماذا قبل ان تفعل اى شئ فى بورد الموبايل ولا تعتمد على الحلول المنشوره على الانترنت, فى هذا الفيديو اشرح لكم لماذا نقوم بعمل جمبر تحت الايسي حتى وان كانت النقطه موجوده اتمنى لكم مشاهده ممتعه    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

